# AVG Cant remove rootkit...



## xyoursweet666x (Jan 1, 2009)

when i do a scan with AVG it finds this "hidden driver", then it tells me its a root kit and i need to restart to remove it, so i do that and rescan and its back, what should i do? is it really a root kit? what is a root kit? or is it just a windows driver.

AVG Says
C:/Windows/System32/Drivers/a34jviup.sys


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

A rootkit is a driver that takes over the Windows kernel at boot so that it has complete control over your machuine, even being able to hide itself and its activities.

You may need to remove it "offline" when Windows is not running. It some cases, Windows may need to be reinstalled to a clean drive from scratch.

Do a search for bootable anti-virus CD's. There are some free ones around.


----------



## xyoursweet666x (Jan 1, 2009)

so this thing is BAD? its not just something random that AVG thinks is bad? could you recomend me a good bootable anti virus? im good with computers but i know nothing about bootable anti virus's? also where could i have gotten this root kit? thanks


----------



## xyoursweet666x (Jan 1, 2009)

i just tryed avg again, removed the root kit, then another one with a diff name showed up, and i removed that one and another one with a diff name showed up, i think im screwed and am gonna have to format eh?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Found this bootable antivirus CD :

http://www.free-av.com/en/tools/12/avira_antivir_rescue_system.html

But if I were infected with a rootkit, I would reformat and re-install.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

Please download the trend micro root kit buster. Run a scan, it should be able o remove the rootkits.
http://www.trendmicro.com/download/rbuster.asp


----------



## xyoursweet666x (Jan 1, 2009)

i went ahead and formatted my computer, thanks for all your help guys, im going to get those root kit scanners just in case of another one, i have no idea where it came from


----------



## jill8beans2 (Oct 20, 2008)

The best scanner and anti-virus I've found is Cyberdefender by far!


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

> The best scanner and anti-virus I've found is Cyberdefender by far!


Cyberdefender is a rogue application. Its authenticity is questionable.
Please check the web of trust rating.
http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/cyberdefender.com


----------

